

Obama answers a planted question in his reddit AMA - nobody notices/cares - stfu
http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/comments/z3p7e/obama_answers_a_planted_question_in_his_ama_by_a/c61fshg

======
JacksonGariety
Turned out to be false.

